# ACS (Australian Computer Society) Skills Assessment - Criteria Update



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

Hello,

This is just to let everyone know that the ACS will be changing it's guidelines (primarily for RPL applicants) as of 1 February 2010.

Please visit their website for more information so that you are not caught out by the changes:
ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Veronica,
Does the changes will affect Group 'A' applicants (4 year degree+ 4 yrs of ICT exp)?
Pls advice.


----------



## raman15091987 (May 13, 2013)

hi folks... want to know that me and my wife works in same company as mine was love marriage and we first met in the same company .... so my question is if we go for accessment as for me and my wife.. would there be any problem as we both will come under acs and also under same job code of networking.. please guide


----------



## jumly (Jan 21, 2015)

Hi today i submitted my documents to agent for ACS assessment. they told they will use the agent login to track the progress . Is there any way i can track my self rather calling the agent for feedback


----------



## srismiley (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi,

This Gavin Raj,

Would like to know how ACS will consider my educational qualification for 189 Subclass visa.

I have around 8+ years of experience in IT as a consultant.
I have completed my education as below,

High School
Diploma in Computer Applications - 2 Years
Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Applications - 1 Year

does, my last three years of education(Diploma & Post Graduate Diploma), be considered as an equivalent to AQF by ACS for claiming 15 points for my education, please let me know.

Would like to know before I can go ahead and apply for ACS, as it can help me understand the points score fro my profile as shown below.

Age<30 = 30 points
Experience<8 = 10 points
Education = ? points
Toefl - 7Band = 10 points

Thanks,
Gavin Raj


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Example 1 – Employment completed AFTER the qualification:
 You complete a relevant Bachelor degree with a major in ICT in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of relevant
work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012.
 2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement
Met Date will be Jan 2010.
 All suitable work experience completed AFTER Jan 2010 will be considered “Skilled Employment” and
eligible for the skilled migration points test.
 The 2 years of work experience used to satisfy the suitability criteria is NOT eligible for the skilled
migration points test but is assessed to meet the suitability criteria.

i have 6 year of experience after my graduation done on 2007. but ACS counted from 2009....
so will i get 5 points or 10 points??? what should i submit in EOI???


----------



## batcoder0619 (Aug 28, 2013)

ishugarg said:


> Example 1 – Employment completed AFTER the qualification:
>  You complete a relevant Bachelor degree with a major in ICT in Jan 2008 and you have 4 years of relevant
> work experience from Jan 2008 until Jan 2012.
>  2 years of work experience will be used to satisfy the suitability criteria and your Skill Level Requirement
> ...


Since ACS deducted 2 years you can only claim points for remaining 4 years out of your total 6 years of experience.
Thus you will get 5 points and that's how you should state in EOI before submitting.


----------



## dulalhasan (May 18, 2011)

Dear All.
I am New in this forum, my question is ACS related, i have already done ACS(262111: Database Administrator) and gotten result and it's had been expired. right now i want to newly process another occupation like (261112: Systems Analyst) it's possible?
Advanced Thanks

Nill


----------



## june14ashish (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi Guys. I am just planning to go for ACS skill assesment and have got all documents ready. Just to confirm one thing if I need to consolidate all qualfication plus employement reference pdf documents in to one single pdf document while uploading or one pdf for all qualification certificates and one for employement certificates ?? appreciate any help....


----------



## vinodn007 (Nov 25, 2015)

Hi , Each document to be a single PDF.and uploaded under relevant sections of the online application.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

Just go for renewal




dulalhasan said:


> Dear All.
> I am New in this forum, my question is ACS related, i have already done ACS(262111: Database Administrator) and gotten result and it's had been expired. right now i want to newly process another occupation like (261112: Systems Analyst) it's possible?
> Advanced Thanks
> 
> Nill


----------



## Saloni_Goenka (Mar 22, 2016)

*ACS (Australia Computer society)*

HI, 
I am a Computer Science Engineer ( B Tech - 4 Years) and is working with IT industry for last 3 years .Will really appreciate if you could assist me for the below Query - 
For the purpose of Skill Assessment , I needs to file my application to ACS ( Australian Computer Society) . I need to check about the requirement of 3 Project reports ie whether I need to write or not for my Skill Assessment . I am confused as there is plethora of information available and have got different responses about the Project Reports . I have done a full 4 Year B Tech Degree from an approved AICTE university . 
Could you please let me know the exact requirement of Project Reports – Who are needed to provide , are there any exemptions to it and other related information on the same. 
And Regarding ITC major and minor how i can identify this.


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

Saloni_Goenka said:


> HI,
> I am a Computer Science Engineer ( B Tech - 4 Years) and is working with IT industry for last 3 years .Will really appreciate if you could assist me for the below Query -
> For the purpose of Skill Assessment , I needs to file my application to ACS ( Australian Computer Society) . I need to check about the requirement of 3 Project reports ie whether I need to write or not for my Skill Assessment . I am confused as there is plethora of information available and have got different responses about the Project Reports . I have done a full 4 Year B Tech Degree from an approved AICTE university .
> Could you please let me know the exact requirement of Project Reports – Who are needed to provide , are there any exemptions to it and other related information on the same.
> And Regarding ITC major and minor how i can identify this.


Saloni - the project reports are required for RPL application which is required when the applicant does not have relevant IT education. 
Prima facie, you should not require to go through the RPL route as you have a BTech degree in CS. 

Download ACS certification guidelines fron ACS website. There are rules with respect to ICT major/minor based on subjects offered in the degree, but it should be straight forward for you with your CS degree.


----------



## dulalhasan (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for your replay..

I must go for renewal if i stay with my same occupation (262111: Database Administrator ) but i need go with full years of experience new occupation Like (261112: Systems Analyst) is't possible?

Thanks
Nill


----------



## dulalhasan (May 18, 2011)

ishugarg said:


> Just go for renewal



Thanks for your replay..

I must go for renewal if i stay with my same occupation (262111: Database Administrator ) but i need go with full years of experience new occupation Like (261112: Systems Analyst) is't possible?

Thanks
Nill


----------



## cyetukuri (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi All,
I have a question regarding skill assessment. During my tenure, i worked in USA (For 9 months) and Germany (5 Months). But those companies were reluctant to give a separate experience letters for my onsite experiences (9 +5 = 14) months. While doing skill assessment i didn't created a separate entry for my USA and Germany experiences. I just created one entry for the total tenure with the company. Will it be a problem. 

Where should i mentioned my details of my experience outside India.

Regards,
Chandra


----------



## evangelist (Oct 5, 2014)

cyetukuri said:


> Hi All,
> I have a question regarding skill assessment. During my tenure, i worked in USA (For 9 months) and Germany (5 Months). But those companies were reluctant to give a separate experience letters for my onsite experiences (9 +5 = 14) months. While doing skill assessment i didn't created a separate entry for my USA and Germany experiences. I just created one entry for the total tenure with the company. Will it be a problem.
> 
> Where should i mentioned my details of my experience outside India.
> ...


It should not matter as you get additional points only for Oz experience (if it is more than 1 year, or over 3 years). This is not the case with you. These 2 onsite stints are just "offshore" experience (like rest of your experience) and do not affect the EOI points.


----------



## vsb546 (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi my roles and responsibilities are as below

1) Identifying technology limitations and deficiencies in existing system and associated process, procedures and methods.
2) Researching, consulting, analysing and evaluating system program needs.
3) Testing, debugging, diagnosing and correcting errors, faults in an applications, programming language with established testing protocols, guidelines and quality standards to ensure programs and applications perform to specification.
4) Planning, design, and implementation of complete websites.
5) Responsible for design site, structure and daily maintenance of a website.

Currently I am holding ACS as ICT BA (26111). Now I am looking to change as either Software engineer or analyst programmer so please guide me whether above skill sets will strong enough to get either one. Please everyone respond on this. Thank you.


----------

